# Snowflake feeding time



## baldiemac (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is my snowflake eel waiting for its dinner, hope you enjoy
video posted via link below
http://www.fishtanks.net/fishtank.php?fishtank=3084


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What an awesome fish! And what a little pig, lol. Thanks for posting!! :-D


----------



## baldiemac (Jan 24, 2011)

she is still out looking around, she was fed over an hour ago and she is still out and about which is unusual, I think I am very lucky having her.
thanks for looking anyway


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Actually, she's lucky having you! So many people get a snowflake and keep it in much too small of a tank, not realizing how big they get. Your snowflake has a VERY nice home! What's her name, anyway? Ms. MacMcDaddie?? ;-)


----------



## baldiemac (Jan 24, 2011)

I am going to call it aunt kymmie


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

baldiemac said:


> I am going to call it aunt kymmie


LMAO!! :lol: For real???????????????????


----------



## baldiemac (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep, I am naming her after you as you were the first to observe her and you like her home so aunt kymmie it is


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

baldiemac said:


> Yep, I am naming her after you as you were the first to observe her and you like her home so aunt kymmie it is


Awesome! This is the first time I've ever had a fish named after me. I consider this a very high honor! ;-)


----------



## baldiemac (Jan 24, 2011)

i think the name suits her, we shall have to tell the world that you have a snowflake named after you, that is so cool, I shall keep you posted with her progress


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

baldiemac said:


> i think the name suits her, we shall have to tell the world that you have a snowflake named after you, that is so cool, I shall keep you posted with her progress


You know, we can drop the "Aunt" part of the name, and just call her "Kymmie", which is what all my friends call me. Just watching her scarf down her food reminds me of me! I'm ALWAYS hungry. ;-)


----------



## baldiemac (Jan 24, 2011)

OK Kymmie it is then and you can be her aunt


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very cool fish with an awesome name! ; ) LOL what was that you were feeding them?


----------



## baldiemac (Jan 24, 2011)

they were called dillies, like a small lance fish, my anemone likes them as well, she also has krill 2 or 3 times a week but she also takes formula 1 and formula 2 pellets, they are not for her but she eats them, quite funny really, I'm sure the other fish get the hump with her for eating their food


----------

